# Frank goes to the White House



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

On August 2, Sanders read from Frank's letter during that day's press briefing.

"Dear Mr. President, it would be my honor to mow the White House lawn for some weekend for you. Even though I'm only 10, I'd like to show the nation what young people like me are ready for. I admire your business background and have started my own business," read Sanders, who explained Frank has recently celebrated a birthday and turned 11.

"I have been mowing my neighbors' lawns for some time… Here's a list of what I have and you are free to pick whatever you want: power mower, push mower, and weed whacker. I can bring extra fuel for the power mower and charged batteries for the weed whacker," she continued.

Today, Frank is mowing the White House lawn.



















I believe the White House lawn is Tall Fescue. Definitely looks like he's breaking the 1/3 rule though


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Good stuff! :thumbup: :thumbup:

He needs to work on his lines though.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I love it!

Looks like that grass would feel good to walk barefoot on.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I just saw the interview that Frank had with Jesse Watters on Fox News. Politics aside, his interview was really adorable, and typical of a venture capitalist 11 year old. 
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...k-does-great-job-mowing-white-house-lawn.html


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's really awesome.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> That's really awesome.


#MAKEAMERICAGREENAGAIN


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

I love this story. It shows not all youth are doomed. There is some good ones out there, and they are not afraid to work

Only thing I didnt like about this, is how the liberals turned it into a "child labor" issue.

not to turn this into a political thread, but those stupid liberals just have to turn something fun/positive into a negative just to get a point across.

Liberal-ism , Lets find a cure!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Stegs said:


> I love this story. It shows not all youth are doomed. There is some good ones out there, and they are not afraid to work
> 
> Only thing I didnt like about this, is how the liberals turned it into a "child labor" issue.
> 
> ...


I consider myself extremely liberal and I did not think this to be anything other than a nice story, regardless of my feelings for the current administration.

The only stupid people are those who suggest it is child labour and similarly those who run with that stupidity and make it into a story. Stupidity has no party or ideological preference.

I don't need curing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We all have different views/beliefs, and this is a lawn forum, so let's try to keep things between the ditches. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Great story. Just think how many more members we'd have if there was a "thelawnforum.com" sticker on his mower or he was wearing a special T-shirt.


----------

